# FYI...Replacement Batteries



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just read this elsewhere and thought it might be nice to have a record of it here.

Radio Shack now has a replacement battery for the Kindle.... 

www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3417205

Dantona® 3.7V/1530mAh Li-poly Battery for Amazon Kindle

$21.99
Model: PRB-2
Catalog #: 55030933

It is only available online.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this; I love that they must have copied some stuff from a Kindle page; it says:

What's in the box

    * Kindle™ reader
    * Book cover
    * Power adapter
    * USB 2.0 cable



For those of you waiting for a Kindle, call Radio Shack and tell them you want the Kindle that comes with it too!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't notice that when I glanced at the page.  How funny!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered a replacement battery from Amazon. It is on back order. If they don't get any in stock soon, I will check out the one at Radio Shack. Thanks for the post!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Go Radio Shack!


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

That's good to know! tfs

The description is funny...copy/paste on autopilot, I see.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Now Radio Shack is out of stock also..  ba Humbug


----------

